# GUAM.... again!!!



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Last Sunday I had a chance to go out with Night Moves and his buddy Hua (sp?) with 3young un's from family and friendson the Split Decision (24' Worldcat) about 7 miles off the island of Guam.

Left the dock at about 0645... lines in the water about 0730 with my hotel in sight.

First hit was a Black Marlin that took a soft plastic lure on theport short at about 0900. Two nice runs, a couple jumps and he was off. Guessing 250 # or so.

An hour later, a bigger black takes starboard rigger and goes straight dowm, then straight up out 500 yards from the boat and jumps way skyward away from the boat and spits the lure...

An hour later the starboard short goes off and the boys enjoy a long fight from a fine big cow Mahi...

The big Mahi was a rare catch this time of the year in Guam... a group effort to be sure... all those holes in the fishwere my rusty gaff techniques.




























If Jon adds any other pictures, he probably photoshoped them to make me look old, fat, or clumsy!!!

TWO, count 'em TWO,... shots at a nice Black Marlin AND a take home Mahi and at the dock by 1400., .. FRESH Mahi in my belly by 1700!

Thank you Jon for yet ANOTHER great day on the water!

Jim

Jim


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

so ya left some fish out there for me to tackle Jim? I hope to get with John over the next few weeks I'm in Guam as well and maybe bring home a fatty or two. Hate to have missed you here(only by a week too) I'm in Guam until the 20th of August.Would have been nice to fish with you again my old friend. If we can get together I hope to be posting here too!! Great job rasing the blackies and boating the cow.......


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like a great time Jim! Jon has it rough there for sure. I miss his great reports and pictures of paradise.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

I was in Guam for two years, best fishing of my life. If you really want a fight tangle with some of those Giant Trevally!!!


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Damnit Jim!!!! Nice looking fish!:bowdown


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Jon is finally back in Guam! Man my niece was over visiting last month for a whole month. Going to try to arrange for a stop over in December in route to Manila.


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

They have fish out there?



Nice post.


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice catch Jon and Jim. Keep up the good work!


----------

